# "Most Haunted Ghost Adventure Hunters In America Parody in the spirit of Halloween



## kreamedcorn (Oct 27, 2012)

*"Most Haunted Ghost Adventure Hunters In America Parody in the spirit of Halloween*






Hey guys my name is Darnell and I'm new to the forum. I just wanted show you what me and my friends did in the spirit of Halloween. It is a spoof of one those ghost shows that appear around this time. "Most Haunted Ghost Adventure Hunters In America." If you like it make your own spoof it was a lot of fun making ours.


----------

